# charger/balancer



## razor45 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi im looking for a lipo charger/balancer what king is a good one for a good price
THX Pierre


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

This is probably the most affordable, best quality LiPo charger/balancer around right now...

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXVRS6&P=ML

Not only do you have the option to run it without a power supply, but you will be able to charge just about any battery out there with it. The only downside is that it doesn't include any adapters for different battery plugs.


----------



## rustytraxx (May 18, 2009)

charger/balancer $35http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/store/uh_viewitem.asp?idproduct=7028
Power supply for charger $10 http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/store/uh_viewitem.asp?idproduct=6256
I have 2 of these and it is a great little charger


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

*thunder Power Tp610c Comes W Balancer , Small Dc $90 Shipped*


----------



## transambill (Jun 4, 2005)

rustytraxx said:


> charger/balancer $35
> 
> http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/store/uh_viewitem.asp?idproduct=7028
> Power supply for charger $10 http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/store/uh_viewitem.asp?idproduct=6256
> I have 2 of these and it is a great little charger


I have that one and that power supply and it's big brother the Accucel-8 and love them both. I've ran the Accucel-6 non stop for a little over 14 hours and it never missed a beat.
Great little chargers and if either ever dies I wouldnt be afraid to buy another.


----------



## taikei (Dec 10, 2009)

*X605 Charger from GTPower*

i got X605 charger @ USD34 from http://okhobby.hk/product.php?id_product=905, and got a free LIPO bag


----------

